# Anyone Feed Natural Balance Potato and Duck?



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Good morning! We have an almost 4 mo. old GR puppy named Amber. When she came to us she was eating Purina Puppy Chow :no:. I slowly transitioned her to Natural Balance Potato and Duck, Small Bites, which we feed our 14 yr. old Skipperke/Yorkie mix rescue and our 2 yr. old Papillon. This food basically saved my Paps life after 2 YEARS on various trial and vet-recommended diets. Piper never had another incident of vomiting or diarrhea after starting this kibble.

Our GR, Amber, has done well on this food, although we question her "soft-serve" type stools. Are some puppies stools soft regardless of the type of kibble? She is also on Forti-Flora sprinkles. 

Please let me know if this is normal and if not, what food you would recommend. Thanks in advance. :wavey:


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

bumping up......if not, what type of food do you feed? Thanks :wavey:.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bumping up for you as I would be interested in what folks have to say. I feed all of mine NB Sweet Potato and Fish and for the most part they have all done really well on this (past and present). I tried the NB Sweet Potato and Venison once and they turned their nose up at it. All of mine except one have pretty good stools; Joey for the most part has soft serve stools even w/ priobiotics added, even when trying other kibble (and heaven help us if someone gives him something from the dinner table that doesn't agree w/ his stomach ).


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you, jealous1. Sounds very much like my situation. I have not had any responses to my posts regarding NB. I have been thinking about trying one of the other types (e.g., SP and fish, bison or venison). A firm stool would be nice, but not required if she is healthy.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I feed my 8 month old NB Potato and Duck...this is the ONLY food that she has normal bowel movements on a normal schedule. 
What do you use for treats? I found that removing any cheese product from her diet helped as well. I bake up pork for training treats and use the NB duck & potato treat rolls.
Has your pup been tested for worms, giardia, etc?


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

@chipstone-Morning! We use Natural Balance Potato & Duck Formula Treats and the tubed soft treats. All still NB Potato and Duck. Do you ever switch from Potato and Duck to the other types? Yes, she tested negative for giardia, worms and ova.

btw-She is a beautiful girl (peeps might not say 'bitch" here).


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

pictures asap! 

as for the soft serve stool.. I am in the same boat as you.. Well my situation kind of escalated from soft serve stool to loosing fur...

The back yard breeder also had my puppy on purina puppy chow, we switched him to purina proplan chicken and rice forumla because we heard a lot of good reviews on here.

That ended up not working out for him, in the middle of switching to that food, he got cocci and was treated properly for that. We had no idea it was the food and kept feeding it to him. Eventually, he started to vomit, and lost a lot of fur.. His back side looks almost like a lab. 

After spending HOURS online, at the pet store, vet, I finally tried TOTW Pacific Stream (I thought that he might have had an allergy or intolerance to chicken). He did fantastic on this food, and started growing back his fur, had firm stools, ate like a beast and put on a good 6 pounds during the 2 weeks he was eating this.

However, TOTW is an all-life-stages food and the vet wanted us to switch him back to a puppy food, a large breed puppy food to be exact.

We tried wellness for about a week and he started to shed like crazy again.. The itching came back but his stool didn't seem too soft. 

After debating, I wanted to give Innova a try, but I am kind of hesitant on trying another chicken based food.. I might give california naturals a try..

If the vet never told me to use a puppy food, I would have kept him on TOTW...


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

btw, pictures of your pup.. not the soft serve poop


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

leonidas7 said:


> btw, pictures of your pup.. not the soft serve poop


Hehe.......I get it! Still using the NB for now. I need to take some pics of her. I have a couple of videos of her trying to get her Halloween costume off. I have an album with a couple of pics in it. How do you upload an avatar of her by my name and how do you upload pics....must be in the "Help" section :wavey:.
P.S. Leonidas is a BEAUTIFUL rose.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Amber @ 8 weeks


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Mushy stools here too. Vet also told me to put the dogs back on LBP food from TOTW Sierra Mt (lamb), but stools on LBP are way to soft. Looking for a good food to slowly go to that is good for pups, but firm the stools too. Dogs have pumpkin and probotics daily, but still not firm stools. May wait a month or so and go back to TOTW anyway as they did so well with this!


----------



## lvlogan (Oct 31, 2011)

NB Duck and Potato is the food I feed my puppies and my seniors. No loose stools. I am really happy with their response to this food.


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

Natural Balance Potato and Duck is working well for my 15 yr. old senior, 2 yr. old Papillon and 4 1/2 mo. old GR puppy. The pup's stools were soft for a month or so, but are now fine. Let them taste the Sweet Potato and Bison. Senior and GR pup said YUM, Pap said YUCK!


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sam used to be on L.I.D. potato and duck, stool wise, sometimes good, sometimes bad, but most of the time, in shape yet not firm.

We also tried other favor, Chicken and Fish, The worst I have to say was the Fish, his smells!!! Mouth and body!!!


----------

